# Qualmond?????



## fantailgirl

Can someone please tell me what a qualmond fantail would look like? My digi cam isn't working right now, so this is a picture of him when I first got him. It's kinda dark, sorry about that...

I'm told to pair a powder blue with him if he's a qualmond.

He is paler than my almonds, with a bar on his tail. None of my almonds have a bar, and that has struck me as unusual ever since I got him.


----------



## re lee

The bird looks to me as a almond. I noticed its a 05 bird still young Let it moult and you should notice a little more color to it. The tail does look as its carrying say silver. or powder blue. But im sure its a young almond.


----------



## upcd

*I thought*

I posted here? Did I or did I image it? Or did I do something wrong and get edited?


----------



## upcd

*Confused*

I guess I posted ON a simmilar thread. Beautiful color. So Quads carry blue or silver? Are they a dilute?


----------



## birdboy12

upcd said:


> I guess I posted ON a simmilar thread. Beautiful color. So Quads carry blue or silver? Are they a dilute?


Ill try and get a picture of a Qualmond for you.Thats an almond bird in the picture.Qualmonds have more of a blue/grey/silver look to them.


----------



## birdboy12

Well their is more then one color of Qualmond.Such as blue,black,spread ash red,reduced blue,reduced brown,Qualmond bar,grey phase,Recessive Red,and Recessive Yellow.Here is the link to a good picture of a Qualmond bird. http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/eureka_nfs/fantails.JPG


----------



## re lee

Hate to say it but the fantails at the site you posted. Are very poor quality birds. As far as I could see. They are fantails. BUT just back yard birds. And your bird still looks almond to me.


----------



## birdboy12

Yea thats why im glad they arent my birds.I tried to find a better looking fantail qaulmond but couldnt.The picture of the bird she posted is an almond for sure.Ill try and get a better picture of a qualmond fantail though.


----------



## Fantail

*Qualmond*

If you go to this site, you will be able to see different expressions of qualmond and almond. It also has a mating chart so that you will be able to predict the color of the offspring by the matings made.
http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/color_chart/
The bird you have pictured is an almond. It shows fairly good ground color. Kite, recessive red, ash red, and even recessive yellow can go into almond to help with improving the color. Unfortunately, there is no exact "recipe" for making good classic colored almonds. The chart, and a bit of luck will help you! 
If you mate a powder factor bird with your almond you will introduce another variable that you may or may not want. Since it is recessive, it can lurk in their genetic "back closet" until it is mated to another bird that is milky or carries milky. You will have to decide if you want the factor in your almonds. But, blue wouldn't be a real good choice to mate to an almond. I don't know that it will bring much to help improve color.
Good luck!!
Ken


----------



## upcd

*Cool*

Color chart. Got to get a copy.


----------



## re lee

Depending on breed colors makes what color best produces good marked almond. NOW with fantails You have to work with diferent colors. I would to produce Good colored almond. consider and ash red times black cross to put on almond. Perhaps setting the color basics. Bronze is a great color base to breed almond. BUT not avalible in the fans. I have seen some andalusion colored fans that may work and indigo too. Just a thought. I do not play much in almond birds. BUT any good fantail is still good no matter the color. I just prefure whites. But may cross a different color. If it helps bring the bird forward. And then go back times white.


----------



## Maggie-NC

This is just pure curiosity. Do fantails always have the fanned tail feathers and carry their head back like shown in these pictures? Do they ever straighten up?

They are beautiful birds.

Maggie


----------



## pigeonkid1046

you really cant see the whole bird. i've heard of qualmonds, but the way that it looks it is an almond. i have almond rollers with a cap on their head. but your right that he looks lighter then almonds.


----------



## birdboy12

Lady Tarheel said:


> This is just pure curiosity. Do fantails always have the fanned tail feathers and carry their head back like shown in these pictures? Do they ever straighten up?
> 
> They are beautiful birds.
> 
> Maggie



No the dont always have their head in the pocket and their tail up like that.Ive seen some good quility birds stay like that for awhile.But they will not always be like that.I think they do it when the feel threatened because when at shows the judge will put his hand in the show cage to frighten the bird.When that is done the bird stands up more.So no they dont always carry their tail like that and they dont always keep their head in the pocket.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Erik, thank you for your reply. They are so beautiful but looked uncomfortable to me. Glad to know they don't always stand that way.

Maggie


----------



## shibu trippler

its a qualmond


----------

